# Västerås - the largest lakeside port in Scandinavia



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västerås by Lars Welin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Urban Landscape. by Lars Welin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aerial view of the city I live in. Västerås, Sweden. by Christian Goldring, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The church. View from the Klippan parking lot. #västerås #thisismyhometown by fiskon, on Flickr

View from Västerås Stadshus by Elisabeth Schönfelder, on Flickr


----------

